# Annual appeal- don't buy a rabbit



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 25, 2013)

Before someone that thinks they are super original and funny makes a joke about eating them, or even tries to derail this into a serious talk about farming them I will say that you're neither original nor funny, just annoying. I'm posting this to give a little push to anyone thinking about it- buy a chocolate rabbit.


There re a ton of reasons not to buy a pet store rabbit for your kids this Easter, but suffice to say- you wouldn't keep a dog in a cage 20+ hours a day. They live over ten years if neutered and cared for, or a tough less than 2 on average for others.


----------



## scooby074 (Mar 25, 2013)

But they ARE tasty..no joke.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 25, 2013)

That didn't take long.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 25, 2013)

neighbor raises rabbits. i have more pets than i need as it is , any rabbit i get for easter will either be a product of cocoa, or destined for a pot.

":impulse pets" (easter bunnines, baby gators, painted turtles, hermit crabs and the like ) are a horrible idea, for every one that ends up in a "pound" several end up in a landfill due to neglect or the victim of a person simply not having a bloody clue how to properly care for an exotic  animal. ask the folks down in south florida how much they enjoy pythons and monitors and the like in their yard, and snakeheads in their rivers. all because people cant have a damned dog like everyone else. its a wonder we dont have cobra's and such to worry about


----------



## nate379 (Mar 25, 2013)

If you say so. Rabbits are livestock, not pets. Just the same as ducks, geese, chickens, pigs, etc, etc, etc. Give them food and water till they get fat and then to the chopping block and in my tummy!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 25, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> neighbor raises rabbits. i have more pets than i need as it is , any rabbit i get for easter will either be a product of cocoa, or destined for a pot.
> 
> ":impulse pets" (easter bunnines, baby gators, painted turtles, hermit crabs and the like ) are a horrible idea, for every one that ends up in a "pound" several end up in a landfill due to neglect or the victim of a person simply not having a bloody clue how to properly care for an exotic  animal. ask the folks down in south florida how much they enjoy pythons and monitors and the like in their yard, and snakeheads in their rivers. all because people cant have a damned dog like everyone else. its a wonder we dont have cobra's and such to worry about



Exactly. People figure that a rabbit is like a hamster that maybe lives a few years, but when given some space and the right care they are crazy, fun, and interactive. Mine would hop over and nudge you looking for raisins, would climb on you, wanted to play certain games etc. people were very surprised. Restricting to a cage, not giving the care they need out of just not understanding them leads to neglect or worse.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 25, 2013)

I am talking about pets.


----------



## nate379 (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't turn non-pets into pets?  I wouldn't keep a bear or caribou in my house, why would I keep a rabbit?



Adios Pantalones said:


> I am talking about pets.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 25, 2013)

Nate, If you were unaware that they are a popular pet, then consider yourself informed.


----------



## nate379 (Mar 25, 2013)

No I'm quite aware, that's why I said people shouldn't turn them into pets. The kid a few houses down got one for Easter last year and it got loose this fall. I see it every few days but never had a clear shot. Damn thing has been eating the valve stems off all my tires and got into my duck's feed! I guess that's how it survived the winter?



Adios Pantalones said:


> Nate, If you were unaware that they are a popular pet, then consider yourself informed.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 25, 2013)

Now that you bring it up. On the subject of farming...

Oh never mind. Good advice about the rabbits. Same goes for chicks.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 25, 2013)

nothing wrong with having a pet rabbit, as long as its properly cared for.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 25, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> nothing wrong with having a pet rabbit, as long as its properly cared for.


Right, and that includes things like- as much hay as they can eat, warmth, a large area to live, and neutering. Without spaying, a female rabbit has like 80% chance of cancer.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Gary_602z (Mar 25, 2013)

Unfortunately it happens a lot to dogs and cats also!

Gary


----------



## homebrewz (Mar 25, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Right, and that includes things like- as much hay as they can eat, warmth, a large area to live, and neutering. Without spaying, a female rabbit has like 80% chance of cancer.


 
That's very interesting. I was just about to ask why, but I decided to look it up.
http://www.rabbitwelfare.co.uk/resources/content/info-sheets/uterine.htm


----------



## homebrewz (Mar 25, 2013)

Similar things happen to dogs with certain movies.. for instance, every time they re-release 101 Dalmatians. Just ask folks who are involved with dalmatian rescue.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Mar 25, 2013)

I'll stick with chocolate bunnies.


----------



## begreen (Mar 25, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Before someone that thinks they are super original and funny makes a joke about eating them, or even tries to derail this into a serious talk about farming them I will say that you're neither original nor funny, just annoying. I'm posting this to give a little push to anyone thinking about it- buy a chocolate rabbit.
> 
> 
> There re a ton of reasons not to buy a pet store rabbit for your kids this Easter, but suffice to say- you wouldn't keep a dog in a cage 20+ hours a day. They live over ten years if neutered and cared for, or a tough less than 2 on average for others.


 

11 yr old bunny? That fellow has already outlived his ancestors.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry to say that growing up my parents were not good with their pets . . . the dogs we owned were always kept outside and chained up . . . and I mean that literally . . . actually chained. They rarely were let off their run.

We also had a few rabbits growing up . . . I don't recall, but I suspect we got them around Easter . . . and like the PSA above, sadly the rabbit was pretty much just kept cooped up in a 2 x 6 cage all year long.

We had some cats who were allowed to come inside . . . but the idea of spaying and neutering the cats or even taking them to the vet was a foreign idea.

Needless to say, my wife and I are do not treat our "pets" in this way . . . the five cats we have are taken to the vets, kept inside and well . . . to be honest . . . treated like kids.

Thanks for the post AP.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 26, 2013)

begreen said:


> 11 yr old bunny? That fellow has already outlived his ancestors.


My 3 died at 11, 12 and 12. Had to put 2 down myself- that was tough. They were pretty crazy.


----------



## begreen (Mar 26, 2013)

We lost ours around 7-8 yrs old. I had to put them down too. No fun for sure.


----------



## MishMouse (Mar 26, 2013)

Any one getting a pet should never do it out of impulse.

With the number of Dalmations put down after the movie came out Cruella Devil could have made a full Dalmation clothing line.
I wonder how many Clown fish got flushed after Finding Nemo? 

Since I live in the country, people from town like dropping off their stray cats in my area causing a major influx of feral cats. One of the neighbors looks at them as barn cats, and feeds them in the winter.  In the summer these same cats get at my chickens, the first year we lost 6 of our 7 laying hens, last year 3 cats died of lead poising and we only lost chicken due to a (hawk/owl).

My 8 year old daughter wanted a puppy for Christmas, I got her one of course.
It has a little bone that controls it, you press one button it barks, another button it walks, and another button it sits.
It lasted about a month before the cord wires became disconnected from her swinging it around, now it works occasionally.
And she wonders why I will not get her a real one.... yeah right......


----------



## Jags (Mar 26, 2013)

AP - is there really an adoption market for bunnies?  Sincere question.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 26, 2013)

Jags said:


> AP - is there really an adoption market for bunnies?  Sincere question.



Yes. There are many rescue societies that neuter and adopt them. Our 3 were rescues. They were all litter trained. 

An aside: We used wood pellets as litter, and spread it on the garden when we cleaned the boxes. Some people talk of getting them just for litter as the crap is one of only a few that can be used directly, but skip the rabbit and just use the food. Rabbit food is more efficient and cheaper, without having a critter to care for.

The 2 big groups

http://rabbit.org/
http://www.rabbitnetwork.org/


----------



## ironpony (Mar 26, 2013)

Since I live in the country, people from town like dropping off their stray cats in my area causing a major influx of feral cats. One of the neighbors looks at them as barn cats, and feeds them in the winter. In the summer these same cats get at my chickens, the first year we lost 6 of our 7 laying hens, last year* 3 cats died of lead poising* and we only lost chicken due to a (hawk/owl).








you have lead based paint on you chicken coop??


----------



## pen (Mar 26, 2013)

ironpony said:


> you have lead based paint on you chicken coop??


 
I'm guessing it was more of a direct injection (as I'm sure you knew).

Around here anymore, if the right person catches wind of that happening, it'll be time to prepare to defend oneself in a different way.

As always, good announcement A.P.

pen


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 26, 2013)

pen said:


> I'm guessing it was more of a direct injection.
> 
> Around here anymore, if the right person catches wind of that happening, it'll be time to prepare to defend oneself in a different way.
> 
> ...



Thanks, pen. Every time this sort of thing comes up, someone has to try and look tough. No better way than to shoot a small domesticated animal.


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 27, 2013)

My neighbor raises rabbits and they get loose frequently.  Two gray ones hang out around my place.  My 14 month old son has a blast playing in the yard with them.


----------



## nate379 (Mar 27, 2013)

Jags said:


> AP - is there really an adoption market for bunnies? Sincere question.


 
I've put several of them in my freezer. I just keep an eye out on C List for people giving them away.


----------



## Jags (Mar 27, 2013)

nate379 said:


> I've put several of them in my freezer. I just keep an eye out on C Lust for people giving them away.


 
Ummm...no.  I have no problem with hunting a rabbit in the wild, or shooting a yote that is packed up at the edge of my yard, but that doesn't mean I am going to shoot your domesticated dog...or rabbit.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 27, 2013)

Don't feed the troll, Jags. I have become very liberal about using the "ignore" button 

http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/duty_calls.png


----------



## Jags (Mar 27, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Don't feed the troll, Jags.


 
Naaa...Nate is not a troll...he is an Alaskan.


----------



## MishMouse (Mar 27, 2013)

I think you may have missed my point.  My main point is that if you get a pet, and you can't take care of it, don't just drop it off in the country expecting someone to take care of it or that it will find food.  That is not humane in any way shape or form.  Most of the pets I have seen dropped off will either starve, end up road kill, get rabies, start killing wild birds (turkeys, partriges, etc..) or start getting into the neighbors livestock and killing it for food. They create havoc in the area you release it in. 

The year I lost my chickens (my kids named everyone of them and they were their pets) I did catch a few cats and I did release them, not one cat got shot that year .  My thought was that it would have scared them and they wouldn't be back.  I was wrong, one of the cats I caught and released, was found last year in the chicken pen trying to get into the coop, I did not want to get rid of the cats, but they were killing my chickens, so something had to happen to make it stop.  These cats had no real owners, the sheriff wouldn't do anything with them, the animal shelter would not take them, there are no animal resuce shelters that would take these cats.  

_The point is no matter what pet you may think of getting, if you do get it and you can't take care of it don't just drop it off somewhere expecting some else to take care of it, most likely it will become someone elses problem and it will not have a happy ending. _


----------



## northwinds (Mar 27, 2013)

My kids raised dwarf rabbits for 4H. We lost one rabbit when my wife was giving it some exercise in an outdoor fenced area and forgot to put it back into the outbuilding. Very hot day, and it was not pretty. The remaining two rabbits are several years old. They don't come into the house, except for baths, and do great outdoors in a small outbuilding with hutches. Other members of the 4H group do raise rabbits for meat. I've eaten wild and domesticated rabbit, and the meat is quite good.

I agree with the premise that if you are going to take on a pet, then you should be prepared to take good care of it. This thread reminds me of the scene in "Roger and Me" with the lady selling rabbits for pets or meat. Viewer discretion advised.


----------



## Delta-T (Mar 27, 2013)

my fav animal rescue league establishment has rabbits for adoption. I frequent the place to play with the cats (is where we got our cats from). I play with the rabbits too. they also have giant hampster/very small ROUS (guinea pigs, not quite as nice as cat or rabbit, but they are sorta cute). Have seen some turtles there as well. Don't get pets you wont love and dont dress your pets up, and then take pictures of them looking miserable and post them on facebook.


----------



## nate379 (Mar 27, 2013)

People give rabbits, ducks, chickens, etc away (or for cheap) on Craig's List pretty often. They get tired of dealing with them I guess. What is wrong with raising them for food? Do you not eat meat or eggs?


----------



## Badfish740 (Mar 28, 2013)

nate379 said:


> People give rabbits, ducks, chickens, etc away (or for cheap) on Craig's List pretty often. They get tired of dealing with them I guess. What is wrong with raising them for food? Do you not eat meat or eggs?


 
When you're eating someone's unwanted pet do you ever give any thought to what the animal might have been given in terms of vaccinations/drugs/etc...since it was never intended to be eaten?  That's part of the reason that horsemeat is such a scandal.  Ethical arguments aside, there are plenty of shady horsemeat dealers who will take horses from anywhere, such as retired racehorses that have been doped up with all manner of performance enhancing drugs/antibiotics/steroids/painkillers and who-knows-what.


----------



## Fod01 (Mar 28, 2013)

We had a couple Dutch rabbits when I was a kid.  They spent most of their lives in their hutch.  One lived a long semi neglected life.  The other was given away.

A couple years ago we adopted a lop eared from a family with an allergic mother.  He was house broken and had the run of most of the first floor of the house.  He was a good pet but not nearly as interactive as our dog.

We are good pet owners.  That 'free' bunny cost us about a grand after getting him fixed and taking care of other ailments....


----------



## jeff_t (Apr 18, 2014)

That time of year again, if not a little late. 

My BIL found some baby bunnies in the backyard the other day, and the Easter discussion came up


----------



## Bobbin (Apr 18, 2014)

I have _no_ problem eating rabbit.  But I have very big problem with people who acquire animals "for fun" and then fail utterly to tend to their needs properly (think about parrots!).  This is a great post!  I frankly had no idea a rabbit could live 11 yrs..  I've never had a rabbit and prolly never will.  But I learned something today.

Does anyone else remember when they would dye chicks and bunnies pink, mint green, and lavender to increase their "appeal"?  I do!


----------



## hossthehermit (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## yooperdave (Apr 18, 2014)

No disrespect intended to the OP but...My two children (adults now) told me that getting rabbits for Easter was the best!  Lived in an even more rural area in those days.  Just saying, don't pass up a chance to make some great memories.


----------



## Bobbin (Apr 18, 2014)

Hoss., Lol. 

I've met exactly one "house rabbit" (so far) and wasn't impressed.  _But_, I was savvy enough to know that maybe his "owners" didn't put much effort into "enriching" his life.  Hindsight has bolstered that thought. 

We derive delight from our pets in proportion to the amount of enrichment we provide them!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 18, 2014)

yooperdave said:


> No disrespect intended to the OP but...My two children (adults now) told me that getting rabbits for Easter was the best!  Lived in an even more rural area in those days.  Just saying, don't pass up a chance to make some great memories.


I guess the point is- would you be ok with buying a kid a dog, not getting proper vet care, and keeping it in a cage it's whole life? The kid may have loved it, but I'm not sure we can't do better.


----------



## hossthehermit (Apr 18, 2014)

Badfish740 said:


> When you're eating someone's unwanted pet do you ever give any thought to what the animal might have been given in terms of vaccinations/drugs/etc...since it was never intended to be eaten?  That's part of the reason that horsemeat is such a scandal.  Ethical arguments aside, there are plenty of shady horsemeat dealers who will take horses from anywhere, such as retired racehorses that have been doped up with all manner of performance enhancing drugs/antibiotics/steroids/painkillers and who-knows-what.


But the cows and chickens and turkeys that are created in the supermarket are better ........


----------



## Bobbin (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm not much for bunnies.  Dogs?... not at the top of my list (but the fool dog has shown me the "way").  *But, *I'm all about cats.  Love them, and firmly believe in spay/neuter, vaccination of feral populations.  MAKE LESS KITTENS! (it takes 3 mos, to brew the next batch). SPAY / NEUTER!

They're wonderful pets (you're late to party, Adios!) but they become "vermin" in pretty short order when the mantra of "spay/neuter" goes unheard.  Our neutered cats  have always been allowed o go outdoors, but they're "in" at night.  And that's where they want to be.


----------



## Badfish740 (Apr 18, 2014)

hossthehermit said:


> But the cows and chickens and turkeys that are created in the supermarket are better ........



Is that you Nate?


----------



## yooperdave (Apr 19, 2014)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I guess the point is- would you be ok with buying a kid a dog, not getting proper vet care, and keeping it in a cage it's whole life? The kid may have loved it, but I'm not sure we can't do better.




I am not ok with that type of scenario.  Why do you assume that is what happens?  The rabbits were cared for by both children under mine and ex's supervision.  
There are many choices and ways to enrich a child's life.  Pet ownership is one way.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 19, 2014)

yooperdave said:


> I am not ok with that type of scenario.  Why do you assume that is what happens?  The rabbits were cared for by both children under mine and ex's supervision.
> There are many choices and ways to enrich a child's life.  Pet ownership is one way.


Not neutering a female leads to 80% chance of ovarian cancer. When cared for properly they live as long as a dog- one of mine lived to eleven and the other two to twelve. Rabbits require somewhat different care than most folks realize- maybe not as much an issue if they are raised to be eaten young. If I had a dog that only lived 4-5 years, I would be very curious what happened- but most pet rabbits will live much abbreviated lives. 

 Just about everyone puts them in a hutch most of the day- when they have room, you might be surprised at their personalities- it is very analogous to keeping a dog in a cage.


----------



## yooperdave (Apr 19, 2014)

Did not know that about the cancer thing...80% you say??   Wow-explains just why that are so good at math (multiplication)  maybe?
Sure wouldn't like anyone to keep a dog in a cage all day either...but that's exactly where a lot of pets start out at...some breeders animal quarters, you know?  Come to think of it, that's exactly how the dogs and cats are kept at the animal shelters  You know, those places that say don't do as we do, do as we say??  Must be why the phrase rescue dog was coined.  Can you just imagine someone adopting a dog and keeping it the same way it had been kept at the shelter?  Maybe on walk a day, food/water concrete floor cleaned with a hose...close quarters with others..must be a lot of stress.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 19, 2014)

@yooperdave -I'm not trying to put anyone on a guilt trip, just to hopefully educate some one. I have no doubt that you were as responsible as you could be, and had great intentions. However, I think we can all think of things that we have done that maybe we know more about now.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 19, 2014)

yooperdave said:


> Did not know that about the cancer thing...80% you say??   Wow-explains just why that are so good at math (multiplication)  maybe?
> Sure wouldn't like anyone to keep a dog in a cage all day either...but that's exactly where a lot of pets start out at...some breeders animal quarters, you know?  Come to think of it, that's exactly how the dogs and cats are kept at the animal shelters  You know, those places that say don't do as we do, do as we say??  Must be why the phrase rescue dog was coined.  Can you just imagine someone adopting a dog and keeping it the same way it had been kept at the shelter?  Maybe on walk a day, food/water concrete floor cleaned with a hose...close quarters with others..must be a lot of stress.


I'm sure it is a a lot of stress, and they do the best they can to keep them there as short a time as possible. Their goal is to have those dogs living in someone's living room, not a cage. I feel the same way about house rabbits.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 19, 2014)

Info on neutering vs not from a vet site- lots of info on this to be googled. http://www.animedvets.co.uk/neutering_rabbits.htm


----------



## yooperdave (Apr 19, 2014)

Yeah some people sure are neglectful.  
It seems that there were different levels of responsibility taught to us as we were raised.   In some cases, that course was never offered.  Happy Easter!


----------



## begreen (Apr 19, 2014)

Don't buy the kids easter chicks either, unless you are going to raise them right.


----------



## bassJAM (Apr 21, 2014)

Somehow my parents adopted a rabbit when I was around 13 or so, I think it was a friend who could no longer care for it so they asked if my parents could take is since we lived on a small farm (because, apparently you've got all the room in the world for more pets when you live on a farm).  It was a long haired (hared?) angora rabbit, and it was as friendly as a cat.  It had a cage it slept in, but it spent evenings in the living room and nice days out in the yard.  Our dogs and cats always got along fine, and the rabbit fit right in with them for the few years we had it before it passed.  It was okay, but kind of a boring pet IMO.  We had a cat that this rabbit LOVED though.  Both the rabbit and cat were males and fixed, but that rabbit would mount that cat every chance he got and go to town!!  Poor cat didn't know what to think, and normally just laid his ears back and sat really still until the rabbit finished!


----------



## yooperdave (Apr 21, 2014)

Sounds like your rabbit had a bit of Mississippi leg hound in it??


----------



## billb3 (Apr 22, 2014)

http://southcoast.craigslist.org/grd/4427826251.html


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 22, 2014)

billb3 said:


> http://southcoast.craigslist.org/grd/4427826251.html



The numbers given up to shelters skyrockets as the summer approaches. Those Easter bunnies start growing up, trying to claim territory, etc. Too bad


----------



## yooperdave (Apr 22, 2014)

billb3 said:


> http://southcoast.craigslist.org/grd/4427826251.html



If you look closely in the background, you'll see a splitter on the floor behind the cage!  Arrgh!  This person is a wood burner!


----------



## begreen (Apr 22, 2014)

Sad looking little fella. Hope it finds a good home.


----------



## billb3 (Apr 23, 2014)

yooperdave said:


> If you look closely in the background, you'll see a splitter on the floor behind the cage!  Arrgh!  This person is a wood burner!



Someone who could responsibly maintain a fire could just as likely responsibly keep a bunny.
Also responsibly sell the cage and bunny, know when to, blah, blah, blah. . .


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Apr 23, 2014)

I knew a family with a pet rabbit,had the run of the house ,was quite house trained and a joy for the family AND the rabbit his whole life. Unfortunately im sure this is the exception and not the rule when it comes to rabbits as pets.


----------

